# new kid in NH



## spencer11 (Jul 5, 2012)

hi everyone, im thinking of getting into beekeeping this spring. ive read a lot on this fourm and its a great fourm and ive learned a lot. anyone have some tips for a 15 yr old trying to get into beekeeping?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

You may want to look into a local beekeeping club. It appears that this one:
http://mvbee.org/
is fairly close to you.


----------



## camprn (Feb 16, 2012)

The New Hampshire Beekeepers Association is having a meeting March 16, 2013. They usually meet quite close to Concord. http://www.nhbeekeepers.org/index.htm


----------



## JohnCBee (May 22, 2011)

Hi Spencer11,
Glad to hear you are interested in starting beekeeping. I'm up the road a bit in Sutton so we are almost neighbors.

Radar is right, join a club or two. Ours is the Kearsarge Beekeepers Association, http://kbanh.wordpress.com/ and you would be welcome to join. 

You should read as much as you can, listen to podcasts and find a mentor in a club if you can. You can also learn lots from this forum and others.

We are having a bee school right now and are half way through it. I bet you could get into the last two classes if you called the contact person on our website.

The NH Beekeepers, http://www.nhbeekeepers.org/NHBeeSchools.html, site lists some other schools that are going on this year also. Maybe you could get into one of them.

Good luck to you,
John


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## spencer11 (Jul 5, 2012)

JohnCBee said:


> Hi Spencer11,
> Glad to hear you are interested in starting beekeeping. I'm up the road a bit in Sutton so we are almost neighbors.
> 
> Radar is right, join a club or two. Ours is the Kearsarge Beekeepers Association, http://kbanh.wordpress.com/ and you would be welcome to join.
> ...


i actually get up to Sutton sometimes, but i plan to join at least 1 club and have been readying as much as possible, i also plan to take a bee school. i was actually gonna do the one in kearsarge but didnt have time so im doin the one in concord. i will have to come by and see your set up at some point this spring


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

You can also check out "Imagine That Honey" on facebook. Jodi has classes at her house in Keene, they're once a month from February to September...I learned a lot from her!
Welcome to beekeeping...it's so much fun!
Lisa Smith
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------



## spencer11 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ill check them out to!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Spencer!


----------

